# Birthday Bratz!!



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Monday, June 15th - 8 years old! Wow!

They are crazy little girls who make me laugh every day, even when they're bratz. I can't imagine my life without them.


Charlee's Petfinder picture











Cali's Petfinder picture










I saw their pictures and wanted both of them. I noticed they had different birthdays listed and when I contacted the adoption agency, I was told they weren't related and were in different foster homes, but I kept asking about them and finally they called back and said, yes, they're sisters and they ARE in the same home.


These were the kittens I saw first and even though I only wanted two kittens, I couldn't bring myself to break these up and leave one behind so I was going to take all three. But by the time their agency got back to me, I had already met the twinz and fell in love. 












Their first weekend home with me - never say "Bite me!" to your sister!












Don't let their innocent faces fool you.











Cali's Mike Tyson move on Charlee's ear











Charlee getting revenge. "Say goodbye to your leeeetle friend!"











Sunkist. Now with added kitteh!












Cali all grown up











Charlee all grown up


----------



## DebS (Jun 14, 2015)

Happy Birthday Charlee and Cali! You were cuties as kittens and you have grown into beauties. Have fun celebrating.


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

Happy, happy, birthday to Charlie and Cali!
Beautiful girls deserve a beautiful birthday wish or two! Hope you are enjoying your twinz special day!

Btw, how did you ever save those old petfinder photos? I should've done whatever you did with my two kitties' photos, but it's forever gone now!


----------



## Greenport ferals (Oct 30, 2010)

Wow, gorgeous cats.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Oh how adorable!! Such beautiful adults too!! Happy birthday girls!!


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

California girls know how to party! Happy birthday, bratz.

The pics of Cali chomping ear and Charlee coolly "strangling" her make me laugh every time I see them.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Happy birthday to the beautiful brats!!!


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

Happy Bday, girls! 

These 2 comediennes have really brought you a lot of joy, Marie! What's their latest caper?


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

Such cute kittens and now adorable girls. Happy Happy Birthday to you both


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Thanks everyone!


TabbCatt said:


> Btw, how did you ever save those old petfinder photos? I should've done whatever you did with my two kitties' photos, but it's forever gone now!


I saved their pictures to my computer desktop as soon as I saw them (I *really* wanted them). I still have Cinderella's and Cleo's Craigslist photos, too.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY to 'THE TWINS'!! Beautiful Girls, and you can see that Touch of Imp in their eyes!
Marie, it's wonderful that you persevered with finding where they were, and they were indeed, Sister's! 
Sharon


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Can you imagine if they had been split up? 

This is Elsa, she and her brother, Tabasco, were also in the girls' foster home. I fell in love with Elsa, too, but I figured just by the amount of eyeliner she was already using, she'd be a handful. :grin:


----------



## Mandy and Ellie (Oct 22, 2013)

Yay! Happy birthday to the twins/bratz!!  Two of the most gorgeous cats I've ever seen in my life! :luv



marie73 said:


> I saved their pictures to my computer desktop as soon as I saw them (I *really* wanted them). I still have Cinderella's and Cleo's Craigslist photos, too.


I'm the same way! I actually still have photos of the kitten from a rescue we tried to get before we got Ellie. I also have Ellie and Tootsie's photos that the breeder sent me. I love looking back at them and comparing them to their current photos!


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

I like the 'innocent' pic!

SURELY they don't ever misbehave! :lol:


----------



## UnwillingDonor (Jun 2, 2015)

My goodness. Those are some GORGEOUS kitties you have there!
I love Cali's facial markings.


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

Happy birthday brat cats! arty :bdayarty Seriously, what stunners they are! :heart


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

Happy birthday to your stunning girls!!


----------

